# The Cottages at Kings Creek Plantation



## Miss Marty (Dec 23, 2009)

*
KCP has been doing upgrades to The Cottages*

Has anyone stayed in a newly remodeled unit?

King's Creek Plantation is a private gated community of cottages 
and town homes set on rolling hills in York County, Virginia

The cottages are built in three distinctive styles giving the complex 
the look of a quaint village

The Chesapeake, The York and The James


----------



## pjrose (Dec 23, 2009)

Last year we stayed at one of the Townes, but not Cottages.

It was nice, but the construction was thin, the people upstairs unwilling/unable to control their toddler, so we moved.  

We toured the other units, and they were all very attractive.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 26, 2009)

*cottages at Kings Creek*

Hi Marty... its been a few years but we stayed in one of the cottages and it was very nice... remodeled as well,.. 2 floors, longer kitchen area, nice living room downstairs,  2 BR upstairs both good size and baths as well. It was clean, attractively decorated with the Williamsburg theme more or less. There are also 3 BR units I was told and found it  comfy. Would stay again if in the area....


----------



## pjrose (Dec 27, 2009)

nerodog said:


> Hi Marty... its been a few years but we stayed in one of the cottages and it was very nice... remodeled as well,.. 2 floors, longer kitchen area, nice living room downstairs,  2 BR upstairs both good size and baths as well. It was clean, attractively decorated with the Williamsburg theme more or less. There are also 3 BR units I was told and found it  comfy. Would stay again if in the area....



We stayed in one of the 3 bedroom ones last year.  The 3rd bedroom was a sleep sofa in its own little "sunroom" - not officially a bedroom (I think) because it didn't have full privacy doors - it had glass-front french doors into the living room, and also french or pocket doors (can't remember which) into the master bedroom.  It was very clever planning, and so much nicer than having the sleep sofa right in the living room!   
The only things I didn't like about the resort were very thin construction and crowded grubby indoor pool with a very slippery floor in the locker room.


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2009)

KCP is only controlled by a security team during the summer months.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 27, 2009)

pedro47 said:


> KCP is only controlled by a security team during the summer months.



Not sure what you mean.....are they closed in the summer?


----------



## pedro47 (Dec 27, 2009)

pjrose said:


> Not sure what you mean.....are they closed in the summer?



The security guards are on duty at the the front entrance gate only during the summer months.   There are no security guards on duty during the fall or winter months.


----------



## Miss Marty (Dec 28, 2009)

*Kings Creek Plantation Security*



pedro47 said:


> The security guards are on duty at the the front entrance gate
> only during the summer months.   There are no security guards
> on duty during the fall or winter months.



We just returned from a week at Kings Creek Plantation
and they did have Security Guard`s on Duty to verify
who was checking in and also checking Vehicle Passes

One evening we left our KCP hand tag in the unit when we went
 to the store.  In order to get back on property we had to show
 the security guard at the gate our ID and our KCP  key card.

The maintenace workers & the construction workers 
are always on the lookout and help make KCP safer.


----------



## pjrose (Dec 28, 2009)

We saw a security vehicle in evidence all week when we were there last winter.  They were also responsive when we had difficulty with excessive noise from the people upstairs.  The security guard came to our unit to listen, then went upstairs to talk to them.  He didn't get anywhere so called the head of security, who also came to our unit to listen, then went upstairs.  He came down shaking his head and said they were quite belligerent, and said it'd just be easier all around if they moved us to another unit without someone upstairs. We agreed, and were much happier after the move.


----------

